# Lost her triplets. She is eating and drinking but mostly lays in corner.



## Tammy Young (Jan 23, 2021)

Any suggestions as she seems depressed . Nanny had triplets and lost them. She is eating and drinking some but is thin.


----------



## Carl47 (Jun 12, 2018)

Hi gosh I don't have any advice other than just love on her and hopes she forgets soon. So sad sending prayer 


Tammy Young said:


> Any suggestions as she seems depressed . Nanny had triplets and lost them. She is eating and drinking some but is thin.


----------



## Tammy Young (Jan 23, 2021)

Carl47 said:


> Hi gosh I don't have any advice other than just love on her and hopes she forgets soon. So sad sending prayer


Thank you


----------



## Little Plackett Farm (Feb 25, 2021)

Oh no 😥 I'm so sorry. Maybe try some treats and making her get out and about. Sunny days do a wonder too if your weather is any good at the moment


----------

